# Dreamcast .bin/.cue to .gdi



## suprfstslwmtion (Feb 22, 2019)

Is there a way to convert bin/cue to gdi?

Sent from my SM-J737A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgone (Feb 23, 2019)

no


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2019)

I feel you. REDUMP had the brilliant idea of using .cue instead of GDI.
Emulators are supposed to update to adjust to them...lol


----------

